# Aftermarket 2015 Chevy Cruze LT Apple CarPlay device?



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

havens718 said:


> Does anyone know of any good aftermarket radio systems that have Apple Carplay? Any tips on the install as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Not shur how much your looking to spend but I wouldnt buy anything else then Pioneer.









AVH-W4500NEX - 6.94" - Amazon Alexa, Android Auto™/Apple CarPlay™ (wired/wireless), Bluetooth®, iDatalink® - Multimedia DVD Receiver


6.94" - Amazon Alexa, Android Auto™/Apple CarPlay™ (wired/wireless), Bluetooth®, iDatalink® - Multimedia DVD Receiver




www.pioneerelectronics.com


----------



## kingtxpher (Dec 29, 2020)

Diamond193 said:


> Not shur how much your looking to spend but I wouldnt buy anything else then Pioneer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I ran into this thread. Was going to ask the same thing. Any other sugguestions other than the $700 Pioneer? I know once I upgrade mine, my wife is going to want hers done too. Refuse to put $1400 into audio right now


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

kingtxpher said:


> Glad I ran into this thread. Was going to ask the same thing. Any other sugguestions other than the $700 Pioneer? I know once I upgrade mine, my wife is going to want hers done too. Refuse to put $1400 into audio right now


I understand maybee you can find somthing else. Look at sony maybee they are cheaper


----------



## Lirb123 (Jan 6, 2021)

havens718 said:


> Does anyone know of any good aftermarket radio systems that have Apple Carplay? Any tips on the install as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


When I got a CarPlay stereo for my Cruze, I went cheap and got the avh-1550 I believe it was. Worst purchase ever as the stereo kept freezing and I would have to restart the car everytime it froze (which would happen basically anytime I unplugged my phone from the charger) the other problems I had with it were responsiveness whenever I would use the touch screen display on it. I recently swapped it out with the pioneer and its now my favorite upgrade I’ve done to my Cruze yet. Trust me the higher price is definitely worth it.


----------

